# Niptek's ADA 60p (56k) Pics update 2/05/2015



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

1/7/2010











4/1/2012









5/4/2012









5/11/2013









update 2/5/15











------------------------------------------------------------------------

Aquarium: ADA Cube Garden W60 x D30 x H36 (cm)

Lighting: ADA Solar II, 2 x NA Lamp 36w
turned on for 9 hours per day

Filtration: Eheim 2217 (EHFISUBSTRAT) Palm net, Bamboo Carbon, NA Carbon

Substrate: Aqua Amanzonia I and Powder Soil, Power sand special, Clear Super, Tourmaline BC

CO2: ADA Pollen Glass type 3, injected at the rate of 3 bubble per 1 second
using ADA CO2 Counter (via Tower/10)

Aeration: 16 hours after the light is turned off using ADA Lily Pipe P-2

Additives: Brighty K, Green Brighty, Step3, Green Brighty Special LIGHTS, Softenizer 50

Water change: 1/3 once a week

Water quality: Temperature: 26ºC; pH: 6.8; NO2: <0.3mg/l; NH3: <0mg/l GH: 3 KH: 5

Plants: 
Glossostigma
Crypt wendtii "brown"
Anubias nana petite
Ammania bonsai – (true rotala indica) 
Limnophila aromatica ‘broad’ 
Bolbitis heudelotii

Fish: 
100 _Fire cherry shrimps_
2 _Otocinclus Vittatus_
5 _galaxy Tigers_


----------



## bagz_of_fish (Dec 27, 2008)

Wow man very nice setup how long has it been up and running?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow it looks much better than mine


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

love the rocks nice job


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks, its been up for 6months now. Breaking it down and transferring it to a bigger tank next week. =)


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

My old 10 gallon setup that was transfered to new tank


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## organic sideburns (Dec 22, 2005)

how do u get the pics so clear and in focus? tripod? what camera settings do u use?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

canon rebel xsi. no tripod. i duno the settings i just played around with it just got the camera still learning how to use it. ><


----------



## dj2606 (Mar 27, 2009)

Fantastically great looking HC.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks


----------



## ryanmess (Feb 20, 2009)

i bet u can look into that tank for a long time.... and then keep watching


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

niptek said:


> snails & rcs


That white thing with the black dot....looks like a fetus. lol. Nice tank


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

theres a lot of snail shells all over my tank >< Dont think im going to keep any snails in my next tank.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

old 10gallon rimless tank, eco-complete substrate, AHsupply 36w light is forsale - pm for more info pickup only (orange)


----------



## Sheriff (Feb 25, 2009)

Hey I noticed you kept a dwarf puffer with your shrimp. Do you ever see the puffer eating any of the smaller shrimp or shrimp babies?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

old 10 gallon tank and ADA DIY stand. 









inside/equipment


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Sheriff said:


> Hey I noticed you kept a dwarf puffer with your shrimp. Do you ever see the puffer eating any of the smaller shrimp or shrimp babies?


My dwarf puffer finally died last week =( 

havent feed it since the day i got it (6months) I think its been feeding off small baby shrimps and snails dont really see it eats (eats at random time).

ive had lots of berried rcs but never seen any either eaten by the puffer or the filter(didnt have a sponge on the inflow).


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

anyone interested in a 70w HQI used for a week or two. asking for 100$


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

duckweed under drop checker


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that's alot of duckweed!

But are you sure the drop checker will still work? Because the CO2 from the tank is supposed to go up into the drop checker, and the duckweed may block it...


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

too lazy to remove it lol


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

bought a 10lb co2 cylinder at Airgass, regulator came today but i missed the mail man =(









selling my pfert as is 30$ - 35$ shipped 









my DIY back scratcher









Amano shrimp


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

pressurized co2


----------



## CLASSIC (Feb 25, 2009)

How much for the light, stand and tank shipped?

or

Tank and light?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

tank is pick up only. 
70wat HQI 6700k is 100 shipped


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ADA ryouh stone 10lb 50$ shipped


















FTS - leftover hc 5x5 floating around with Dwarf hair grass 15$ shipped


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

wow. That's a lot of ADA stuff you got there. Tanks looking nice


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

MARIMOBALL said:


> Ill take the tank if its custom made. Im local I can pick up.can you give me more info.


i bought the ten gallon rimless tank from a lfs if you want it 30$ with eco-complete substrate 20$ without.

MARIMOBALL your mailbox is full =(


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> wow. That's a lot of ADA stuff you got there. Tanks looking nice



thanks hopefully it turns out the way i want it =/


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

have some rocks for sale. Same type i used for my 60p. got them from ADG. There sold for 4$/lb
12lb 40$ shipped









pics of good amount of hc and dwarf hairgrass, also has alittle bit of riccia,lesser duck weed and java moss on it. giving away with the 10gallon or you can buy it for 15$ shipped


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Dude, I will so want that light in a month or so if you still have it :icon_eek:


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Just curious, why do you have 2 drop checkers in your tank?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ddtran46 said:


> Just curious, why do you have 2 drop checkers in your tank?


i thot my ada one was broken... or i added too much water. Also the color was too light. So i put in my ebay one to see if i would get the same reading.

loving the ADA diffuser - the bubbles are soo small that it sinks to the bottom and takes a while to float back up. =)


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

clwatkins10 said:


> Dude, I will so want that light in a month or so if you still have it :icon_eek:



i plan on getting the ADA light and stand. HQI is too bright for me >< cant have it on when im taking my naps.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

AHsupply light with housing 36watt 30$ picked up or 42$ shipped


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

10 gallon tank sold!

lights, rocks and pfert still up for sale.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

bought two ottos. hopefully they will live for more than 1-2months =/ 

Fish I've killed 4 ottos, 1 dwarf puffer, 3 amanos, and 6 RCS.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

bought 5 more amano shrimps @ the Reef 1.98$/amano


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

cracked my P-2 out flow ADA tube >< no thanks to unreliable suction cup.


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

Any pictures of your tank? lol


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

new pics coming soon..


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update phone pic.

~1 month~


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

The hc seems to be growing well.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah. my bylxa jap. isnt as green as i want it. =( any tip on how to get it from redish/brown to bright green?


----------



## ddtran46 (Jul 8, 2008)

niptek said:


> yeah. my bylxa jap. isnt as green as i want it. =( any tip on how to get it from redish/brown to bright green?


Your light intensity might be too high. Blyxa usually turns red under high lighting.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

hmm... right now its hanging 12 inches from the tank. I'll raise .5 - 1 inch hopefully that will help.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

[STRIKE]RAOK - riccia and dwarf hair grass... not a lot but still good to start. 5$ shipped[/STRIKE]


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

added crs x 10









cell phone pic update - sold most of my hc and all micro swords. also removed all hair grass










i counted about 70+ rcs babies =)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It's lookin' good! Nice shrimp too


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

one of my crs jumped out of the tank =(


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

found a berried crs =)


----------



## blair (Feb 8, 2009)

Lost one and then potentially gain several! Congrats on the change of luck


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks. i had to lower my water just in case i have more suicidal shrimps ><


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

baby rcs 80+

















whirl pool









added new plant 
E. Tenellus narrow type









removing all my blyxa jap it's up for grab if anyone is interested 1$/stem

Will take a FTS tomorrow after water settles.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i woke up this morning and found an amano shrimp crawling on the carpet next to my bed. i dont know how it survived and was able to jump out over half inch gap. ><


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

lol nice tank man. I thought it was funny because I found one of my Amano shrimp this morning crawling on the carpet as well. Almost swat it thinking it was some bug.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

FTS 2 months


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> lol nice tank man. I thought it was funny because I found one of my Amano shrimp this morning crawling on the carpet as well. Almost swat it thinking it was some bug.


thanks. Mine crawled pretty far lol


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

haha thats pretty funny, shrimp out of water look weiirrrrddd! last summer i kept a few crayfish, and one morning my mom came downstairs one morning (its in my living room) and saw it crawling around on the floor and she was so scared of it! haha... your tank looks really good, too, congrats on the CRS, i could never get my RCS to have babies, and i know CR's are a lot harder to keep.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks. i think my otto maybe berried too.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

*Raok*

RAOK:











6$ shipped have about 7 left.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

RAOK gone.

I do have more blyxa jap will sell if anyone else interested 1$ node. shipping 5$ usps priority.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Should i remove this taiwan moss stuck to the rock?
was thinkinh about growing it and giving it away as raok, but its taking too long to grow. anyone want it?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update on the inside








feeding my shrimps Shirakura and algae wafer 

I dont really dose excel its there just in case 

Havent started on dosing ADA step 2 dont plan on to...said to use after 3-4month

Also broke both my Eheim quick taps from over tightening it =( too expensive to replace...

co2 tank still running strong havent seen it drop below 950psi =)


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

How do you get your blyxa japonica so dark like that? They're beautiful!


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

niptek said:


> Also broke both my Eheim quick taps from over tightening it =( too expensive to replace...


So are you still using the filter?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

AzFishKid said:


> How do you get your blyxa japonica so dark like that? They're beautiful!


 i think its dark cause of my light intensity. Its starting to get more bright green on the left.

E. Tenellus taking too long to grow. I can see the runners on the side of the glass, but they're deep under the substrate.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> So are you still using the filter?


yes, im still using the filter. I plan to add another one maybe 2215 or 2217. Dono if ill have room in the cabinet. might just replace the 2213 with a 2217 and get a Mini-m =).


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

FTS almost 3 months








also cleaned my glass ware using ADA Spurge


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

niptek said:


> FTS almost 3 months
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nice Blyxa Bush. I really like the ADA Superge also, I soak mine parts for like 3-4 weeks as I keep a spare set of glassware. Now all you need is a Superjust and the ADA regulator to be mostly ADA'd out.

By the way what are the rocks sold as or where did you get them?

Craig


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

That Blyxa is dark:icon_eek: Or is it the camera settings?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> That Blyxa is dark:icon_eek: Or is it the camera settings?


ill get some better pic of the blyxa theyre actually brighter than the photo.

Its very bushy. How do i thin it out?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Craigthor said:


> Nice Blyxa Bush. I really like the ADA Superge also, I soak mine parts for like 3-4 weeks as I keep a spare set of glassware. Now all you need is a Superjust and the ADA regulator to be mostly ADA'd out.
> 
> By the way what are the rocks sold as or where did you get them?
> 
> Craig



im thinking about getting the solar II/stand and Do aqua in/out flow but I dont know yet. I think im gonna pay off some bills/loans first =/

Ill get the superjet and ada regulator when Jeff at ADG get that new glass clear stand for the 60-P that way i can enjoy the goods and not have it hidden in the cabinet.

I sold 10lb Ryuoh stone, I still have the 12lb ADG stones for sale. 30$


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

got some snacks for the shrimps 
dried fruit leaves









pic of the Blyxa Japonica


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Which fruit leaves did ya get?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i think they're apple, pear, cherry, and some peaches.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

found 1 baby crs today =)










They like pear leaf the best.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

found a dead crs on the carpet =(...i think it climbed out from the co2 tube >< the water is too low for it to jump out.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i counted 8 crystal red shrimps babies and found another berried female, i duno if its the same female but this one looks a bit bigger than the last one. Also, had to put in more fruit leaves my shrimps devoured two leaves in less than three days. =)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Do you boil the leaves first? I have a large peach tree in my back yard that I planted about 8 years ago.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

No, they're dried already. I just toss them in. You can soak them in tank water to sink them and to get the tanning out before putting them in plus it give some time for microbes to grow on them.

more info here on shrimp and leaf litter.
http://www.planetinverts.com/shrimp_and_leaf_litter.html


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

New project - rescaping


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

So what's inside the box?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm curious how much you paid for ADA cotton thread?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

FSM said:


> I'm curious how much you paid for ADA cotton thread?


an arm and a leg.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

FSM said:


> I'm curious how much you paid for ADA cotton thread?





niptek said:


> an arm and a leg.


I'm out of arms and legs at this point... :icon_cool My next big purchase I think will be a 60P though for shrimp breeding.

Can't wait to see all tha twood in action.

Craig


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i just dropped them in and they sinked straight to the bottom. 










Just waiting on some plants that's coming in the mail next week then ill start renovating.

bought a 10gal and HOB filter so i can transfer everything over.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

You ought to be able to make an awesome scape out of that wood. I actually like how the blyxa looks like a huge tree


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

bought this stuff a long time ago when i first got the tank. time to put it to use..


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

The blyxa looks unique. Nice setup.

I love AF but they are expensive. The drawback of being a drive's length from the store is that you end up buying things that you possibly don't need.

But as far as as moss cotton, wood tight etc. are concerned, just use plain cotton thread. I use the walmart stuff all the time without any issues.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## dewalltheway (Jan 19, 2005)

First off....do you have a key card and a retina scanner do get into your house? That is alot of fine equipment you have there. You do go all out! When I need some thread to tie moss on I go to my wife's sewing basket.

Looks like you are on our way to a great looking scape! Keep us posted.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

That hardscape is looking SICK man. Keep it up!! Those are some pretty steep slopes. I'm sure once planted, scaping tools come in real handy to get the slope back where you want it.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

yeah, im not so sure about the planting with slope that steep ><

anyone have 
christmas moss, 
Lobelia cardinalis "red", 
Polygonum sp. "pink", 
Comcesalea sp., 
glossostigma elatinoides? 

1-2 stems and golf ball of moss is probably all i need.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That's a nice scape. It's very refreshing to see something different.


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice, can't wait to see this planted. hope your hill hold up, are you plannign on some moss covered rocks to help keep it seperated?

Craig


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

made some small changes


----------



## Craigthor (Sep 9, 2007)

Nice looks liek a Pollen Glass 3? I have one waiting in storage with a set of larger lilys (P-2 and V-3) for a tank upgrade down the road. What are you using for lighting? I've got everything but the larger tank/ stand and lighting but really want to go all ADA when I do.

Craig

Edit: that is a huge slope to hold up. will it stay and not sink to much? I love the wood though is it Old Black wood?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

yes, its a type 3 pollen glass. The wood is old black wood and the light is Fishneedit 70watt HQI. I still need to get a reflector for it, currently using paper. 

I just added 5gal of water slope is holding up pretty well still wont know for sure til i start planting.


----------



## oldpunk78 (Nov 1, 2008)

wow man! that wood looks like it grew like that just for your tank. nice.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

heres the list of plants that just came in the mail today


Crypt Retrospiralis
Crypt Lucens
Mini Riccia
Sagitaria Subulata "dwarf"
Anuabias Nana
Java Fern
Java Lace 
Crypt Ponterdefolia
Crypt Balansae
Crypt Wendtii "Mi-Oya"
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala Rotundifolia "green"

Still looking for:
Lobelia Cardinalis "red"
Polygonum sp. "pink" (KAWAGOEANUM)
Comcesalea sp.
Glossostigma Elatinoides
mini pellia


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

here's an update...still need to find a new home for the blyxa japonica


----------



## rrrrramos (Jan 24, 2008)

Dude, that looks really nice! Even with the Blyxa floating 
If you're still looking for some MP I might have a small amount when I head out of here, I can let you know then.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

rrrrramos said:


> Dude, that looks really nice! Even with the Blyxa floating
> If you're still looking for some MP I might have a small amount when I head out of here, I can let you know then.



yeah let me know. i could use some.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

upgraded to an Eheim 2217









Eheim 2213 for sale 
just canister, media basket, power head, spray bar, intake, suction cups, original box and manual. 
no tubes or media 
50$ OBO


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

sold my rocks. 

Found a dead crs last week and this week. I dont think i feed my shrimps enough everytime i find a dead shrimp its half eaten. =( 

current list of plants in tank 
Mini Riccia
Christmas moss
Bacopa monnieri 
Crypt Balansae
Crypt pontederiifolia 
E. tenellus
HC
Ludwigia palustris 
java fern
java lace
Sagittaria subulata 
Ludwigia Arcuata
Rotala rotundifolia
Crypt Lucens
Limnophila aromatica 


working on getting glossostigma, purple bamboo, mini pellia, anubias nana petite and Bacopa Caroliniana


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

quick update with camera phone









testing out the hagen elite filter. it's being used as a co2 reactor and is working better than the ADA pollen glass =/


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks sweet. Could you tell me the thickness of that glass?


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

Love it!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

CL said:


> That looks sweet. Could you tell me the thickness of that glass?


6mm i think.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Ugly Genius said:


> Love it!


ty. I've been wanting to own a mini-m but just haven't found the space for it=( 
maybe i can set one up in my kitchen =)


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow I love this tank! Are there any downsides to the Elite Filter as a CO2 diffuser/reactor?


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

Niptek,

That's a nice looking setup. Have you considered putting some riccia or moss covered stones long the slopes of your hill to help stabilize it? 

I've found the same thing as far as CO2 distribution goes. Powerheads work better than the expensive diffusers. A cheap diffuser blowing right into a powerhead works even better. 


Keep us updated!
Phil


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow I love this tank! Are there any downsides to the Elite Filter as a CO2 diffuser/reactor?



only downside is it looks ugly in the tank and stands out too much. maybe if my plants grow out more i could hide it.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Phil Edwards said:


> Niptek,
> 
> That's a nice looking setup. Have you considered putting some riccia or moss covered stones long the slopes of your hill to help stabilize it?


im trying to get the glosso to take root onto the slopes to help hold it in place. Im slowly seeing some progress.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ADA arm stand package 

















made my own T connector for softenizer by drilling a hole in a 13mm hose connecter i bought at Lowes.









ADA Solar 2 - hanging 6inches from water surface. 









plant growth

















whirl pool of the eheim 2217

















trimmed


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ADA softenizer. still waiting for my resin








some pics of arm stand installed
























plant growth


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Check out my for sale thread


ADA pollen glass type 1 
Fishneedit 70watt Metal halide


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

went to homedepot and made me a t barb connector reducer cost me 10$









works better than what I was using before.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

rearrange some woods and added more plants 
anubias nana petite
Myriophyllum mattogrossense
Didiplis diandra 
EICHHORNIA DIVERSIFOLIA

picture update this weekend =)


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Yay for pictures 
Everything looks swell so far


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i removed the forest sand. it was too much work. =(

just waiting on new ADA bulb for the lamp and ionizer for the softenizer.

anyone have mini pellia they can spare me?


----------



## agutt (Oct 28, 2008)

Im curious about that softenizer... is it crap or does it actually make a difference?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

quick update


----------



## cannonj22 (Dec 7, 2004)

This softenizer, is this just ion exchange resin? You know if you don't mix them you can easily recharge them. Just an FYI.


----------



## eiginh (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow, great looking tanks!!! Can't wait for the glosso to fill in more!

How many diff. substrate are you using and what type of substrate did you first use originally? Hows the softenizer work? Does it soften the water to make it more acidic? Btw do you still have the ehiem 2213 for sale?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

cannonj22 said:


> This softenizer, is this just ion exchange resin? You know if you don't mix them you can easily recharge them. Just an FYI.


yes, it's just ion exchange resin. what do you mean by not to mix them? ADA claim to just soak their resin with salt water to recharge.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

eiginh said:


> Wow, great looking tanks!!! Can't wait for the glosso to fill in more!
> 
> How many diff. substrate are you using and what type of substrate did you first use originally? Hows the softenizer work? Does it soften the water to make it more acidic? Btw do you still have the ehiem 2213 for sale?


thank you, as for substrate I'm using ADA amanzonia Normal and Powder type and Power sand special.

The softenizer is designed for softening hard water. The ion-exchange resin inside the Softenizer is stirred up by the out flowing water from the canister filter system. 

sorry, eheim 2213 was sold about a month ago.

I still do have my fishneedit 70watt Metal halide and ADA pollen glass diffuser type 1 for sale.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That looks excellent. Let it grow in and wow!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

added mini pellia and put in some ion-exchange in the softenizer


----------



## vtkid (Jan 5, 2009)

nice tank and nic crs too


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. I'm in love with this tank.

Where'd you get the wood?


----------



## dj2005 (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice. Lots for the eyes to enjoy.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Wow. I'm in love with this tank.
> 
> Where'd you get the wood?


I got the woods from AFA. http://www.adana-usa.com/index.php?main_page=afa_product&cPath=25_29


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

GREAT tank~!! 
Gotta love it~


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jul 18, 2003)

That's really pretty Nip, I've always been a fan of lots of moss on driftwood.

roud:roud:roud:


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

I believe this plant is Eichhornia diversifolia.

Can anyone tell me if this plant is dying? It went from green to purple =(
I don't see any roots growing in the substrate.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hope that plant could revive.

Could you tell me where you got your black sponge thingy over the intake? I am looking for something like that as well. Thanks!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

justin182 said:


> Hope that plant could revive.
> 
> Could you tell me where you got your black sponge thingy over the intake? I am looking for something like that as well. Thanks!



I got it on ebay. heres the link 
It was from China and it took 4 weeks =(

works great tho.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

niptek said:


> I got it on ebay. heres the link
> It was from China and it took 4 weeks =(
> 
> works great tho.




Thanks man. Is the hole in the middle all the way through? Or is it blind on one end?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

justin182 said:


> Thanks man. Is the hole in the middle all the way through? Or is it blind on one end?



blinds at the end. it's a little bit big on my 13mm ADA inflow pipe. I just cut the tip and stuff it from the top or you can just fold the tip in.


----------



## justin182 (Aug 19, 2009)

niptek said:


> blinds at the end. it's a little bit big on my 13mm ADA inflow pipe. I just cut the tip and stuff it from the top or you can just fold the tip in.




Thanks for your help man!!!!!!!!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i wasnt able to revive the Eichhornia diversifolia. i also removed crypt balansae.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

New update coming soon =)


----------



## non_compliance (Dec 1, 2009)

I hope it includes some of your RAOK good fortune.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

sneak peak til i can borrow my friends camera.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

I', a little curious how the softenizer works. Not how the resin softens the water, but how the water flows through it.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

it's split with the outflow.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

I've added some plants I won on this forum for most RAOK =)

Ammania bonsai – (true rotala indica)
Staurogyne sp ‘porto velho’
Eriocaulon australia red (blood vomit)
Hydrocotyle verticillata (true form)
Limnophila ‘Vietnam mini’
Limnophila aromatica ‘broad’
Ludwigia senegalensis (guinea)
Rotala macrandra “mini butterfly
Rotala Vietnam 

pictures soon to come


----------



## Ugly Genius (Sep 27, 2003)

This. Tank. Is. So. Good!


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

can we see pics with the new plants?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

how often you do water changes?


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Looks good! Like the the dark silhouette from the wood. Also how does you softenizer works? By how many does it lower your kh...?


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey,today i just bought a 3litre pack of ADA amazonia,i put it into my cycled 5.5g...and my father accidentally put the CRS/CBS inside..now they are swimming sideways,some falling down upsidedown and other things....i hurried and caught them all out and put them in a small critter keeper...now im panicking and i dont know what to do!!!will the shrimps die?! and if they dont how long do i have to wait to put them in?! HELP


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Bastian said:


> Looks good! Like the the dark silhouette from the wood. Also how does you softenizer works? By how many does it lower your kh...?



I think I need to buy a new de-ionizer. My ebay one isn't working I guess I get what I paid for. A day after water change my GH drops from 12 to 8 and KH from 6 to 5. I'm gonna try something new and not change my water after two to three weeks and see how low my GH/KH will drop. 

I think a one week water change will have little effect on the softenizer trying to soften the water. A longer period might drop GH/KH lower.

Im not even sure if it's working correctly. I'm suppose to have a control knob to control the output flow if my GH/KH drops too low, but right now I cant seem to get it any lower than GH8/KH4.




> This. Tank. Is. So. Good!


Thanks, your tanks are looking great as well. I still wish I had a mini-m. I just bought a car so everything is on hold right now.

 



> how often you do water changes?


Once a week, but since I'm going to try something new I'll change my water after 2-3weeks.



> can we see pics with the new plants?


My friend is still using her camera for another two weeks. So I'm going to be stuck showing you guys cell phone pictures 

on to the pics...


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

adrianng1996 said:


> hey,today i just bought a 3litre pack of ADA amazonia,i put it into my cycled 5.5g...and my father accidentally put the CRS/CBS inside..now they are swimming sideways,some falling down upsidedown and other things....i hurried and caught them all out and put them in a small critter keeper...now im panicking and i dont know what to do!!!will the shrimps die?! and if they dont how long do i have to wait to put them in?! HELP



test your water. do you have plants in the tank? PH might be too high. They like low PH. Whats the temp? How long did u cycled your tank? Check Invert forum and read on how to care for CRS.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

problemman said:


> can we see pics with the new plants?



pics with new plants



















mini pellia just floating around.. i have no place to put it =(









mini pellia over grown by HC









my fav plant by far Eriocaulon australia red (blood vomit) thanks skewlboy



















trying to make this area more bushy. hopefully it grows in nicely.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

niptek said:


> test your water. do you have plants in the tank? PH might be too high. They like low PH. Whats the temp? How long did u cycled your tank? Check Invert forum and read on how to care for CRS.


the temp is 25-26.5 and the pH is about 6.somethin and i do 50%water changes weekly...i think its the amazonia....the shrimp were doing great before i added it...could it be that the ammonia spiked? and how long after you added amazonia to your tank before you added your shrimps?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

adrianng1996 said:


> the temp is 25-26.5 and the pH is about 6.somethin and i do 50%water changes weekly...i think its the amazonia....the shrimp were doing great before i added it...could it be that the ammonia spiked? and how long after you added amazonia to your tank before you added your shrimps?



How are the shrimps doing now? What size tank and how much soil did you add? I slowly added ADA soil in my tank and the shrimps didn't show any illness.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

oh.....maybe thats the problem....i didnt add it slowly...i just added about 2.sumthin litres of it into a 5.5g tank...and the shrimps are doin fine in a 3gallon tank with my RCS


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Woohoo like your ride!! Screw the softenizer more pics of your car please wuhaha! :hihi:
I'm afraid I can't afford such a car at the moment :icon_sad:


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

more pics of my new whip.


----------



## adrianng1996 (Dec 1, 2009)

hey,when you cycle your tank with amazonia,how much water changes and what did u dose? and how long did it take?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

adrianng1996 said:


> hey,when you cycle your tank with amazonia,how much water changes and what did u dose? and how long did it take?



I only do water change if the water doesn't clear up in a day or two. Then I wait about a week or two before I start dosing. 

Cycling can take up to 3-4weeks, but if you have a used filter running and lots of plants with old substrate I would say about one or two week.


----------



## roybot73 (Dec 15, 2007)

Mine took ~10 weeks with 50% water changes every other day, FWIW...


----------



## Bastian (May 2, 2009)

Nice (fast) car! Love the white colour  A bit off topic, but it was worth some pictures haha!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

rotala rotudifolia removed


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

added two assassin snails. =)


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

wow, your tank looks great! and so does your ride. nice catch! ahaha congratulations, thats a really sweet car roud

i really like the color of your tank, what kind of lights do you use?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

demosthenes said:


> wow, your tank looks great! and so does your ride. nice catch! ahaha congratulations, thats a really sweet car roud
> 
> i really like the color of your tank, what kind of lights do you use?



Im using 2x 36watts 6700K 9hour photo period.


----------



## speedie408 (Jan 15, 2009)

Dope Dope Dope everything!  I really like the new whip man. Congrats!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

speedie408 said:


> Dope Dope Dope everything!  I really like the new whip man. Congrats!



thanks, working on getting coilover suspensions =)


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update
relocated driftwood 
removed rotola
removed right side crypt wendi
added 2 assassin snails


----------



## BMueller777 (Feb 5, 2008)

Great tank, sick whip. Going to do anything to it?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

BMueller777 said:


> Great tank, sick whip. Going to do anything to it?


i got some spoon 16" sw388 sitting in storage, wont be on til i get coilovers. I plan to get Kw V3 =)


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update 3/06/10


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

quick update


----------



## ikuzo (Jul 11, 2006)

nice tank niptek, what crypt is that in the middle?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

i duno forgot i removed it though.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update


----------



## VincentK (Dec 16, 2009)

Very nice! That HC mat is getting very nice and thick, have you thought about trimming it to prevent the bottom layer from dying?


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

I'm not sure I"ve posted on your thread, but I wanted to stop by and say that this is one of my favourite tanks on the forum, it is simple and gorgeous. Specifically this picture for sure.

-Andrew



niptek said:


>


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

thanks for the compliments.

I only trim the hc to create a slope. the bottom doesn't seem to be dying. i think it grows more dense when its trimmed.


----------



## FDNY911 (Dec 6, 2009)

SW388's r my fav ... I had them on my 94 EG6 (JDM B20 NA GSR Tranny, Tien all around). 14.0 Englishtown. I miss those days ... Really nice tank man!


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

What light are you using and when are you going to throw a turbo on that 2000?


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Your CRS definitely seem to like the tank So do I!!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)




----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

bsmith said:


> What light are you using and when are you going to throw a turbo on that 2000?


im using ADA solar 2 2x36watt

no turbo for me im all NA. working on suspension =)


----------



## chilled_fire (Jun 4, 2010)

^^^ loved the tank and the car


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update learning how to use my buddy's Nikon D200 with macro lense

FTS









CRS grade A/S









mini pellia growing on drift wood


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

trimmed and got rid of some plants


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update
removed taiwan moss and hc. Added Glosso

















added flame moss









added mini xmas moss

















added fissiden


----------



## chris.rivera3 (Apr 15, 2008)

whats up Chunk!!! I like the new plants...and i'm drooling over your mini x-mass moss...i'm not used to seeing your tank without the lush HC carpet...and let me know when the mini x-mass moss grows out because I definitely want to get some from you :icon_lol:


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

chris.rivera3 said:


> whats up Chunk!!! I like the new plants...and i'm drooling over your mini x-mass moss...i'm not used to seeing your tank without the lush HC carpet...and let me know when the mini x-mass moss grows out because I definitely want to get some from you :icon_lol:



Np man. The glosso is filling in nicely. I just did a major trimming and it should all grow back within a month or two.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Whao lots of cool liverworts a moss. This shud be a stunner


----------



## i'm a ninja (Aug 2, 2009)

Man those pics made me miss my old Hondas, wish I had never sold them. I'm stuck in a rickety old f-150 for now


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

update 4/13/2011


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

before the trim

















after the trim









replanting glosso

















new project
ADA Nano









Specs 
Tank: 25cm Do! Aqua
Light: Archaea 27watt PC
Filter: Aquaclear 20
Substrate: Aqua Soil New Amazonia Powder, Multi bottem, Tourmaline BC, Super Clear.
Fauna: CRS, Chili Rasbora, Assassin snail, Otto
CO2: ADA diffuser with 5lb setup.
Plants: HC


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Very pretty tank, looks wonderful all grown in.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

wow, quite the trim. I love the messy, jungle look. It looks very natural. This tank is awesome.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

It's sitting on the floor for now. Moving it to my work site on Monday. It's going in a Daycare/Kinder gardener room for viewing pleasure.


----------



## rountreesj (Jun 12, 2007)

in your tank is the crypt parva fairly small compaired to the anubias petite?

also does the mini-pelia stay relatively yellowish compared to other plants? i am wanting a slightly more yellow color and very small leaved moss like plant to use in my upcoming tank to gove some rocks a really natural look to them.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

rountreesj said:


> in your tank is the crypt parva fairly small compaired to the anubias petite?
> 
> also does the mini-pelia stay relatively yellowish compared to other plants? i am wanting a slightly more yellow color and very small leaved moss like plant to use in my upcoming tank to gove some rocks a really natural look to them.


The crypt parva is three times the size of the anubias petite, but i think it can be trimmed down to smaller size. As for the mini pellia i think its just dirty if your seeing yellow in it or i could have dose excel on it to kill some algae. Mini pellia is vibrant green imo.

update pic i removed rotolla vietnam, also lowered my light to 4 inches from water line.
added CRS SS


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

CRS SS 1 of 9, but i only count 6 =(


----------



## lanceduffy (Nov 14, 2011)

Sorry if you have talked about this before. How did you hook your ada 13mm inflow pipe to the 16mm inflow elbow of the Eheim 2217? Did you use a reducer? Do you have any cavitation or air in the canister problems? Thank you for your journal.


----------



## ADAtank (Jul 26, 2011)

nice setup!


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

*update*

march 4, 2012









April 1, 2012


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

5/4/12


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Flowers growing out of my stem plant. =)


----------



## 2in10 (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful tank, love the emerged growth. Congrats on the gorgeous flowers.


----------



## Francis Xavier (Oct 8, 2008)

Niptek,

It's been great watching your skills and tank evolve over the years.

Really excellent work here, bravo!

Will you enter into IAPLC?


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Francis Xavier said:


> Niptek,
> 
> It's been great watching your skills and tank evolve over the years.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I think it needs more growth on the right side. still not yet ready for IAPLC. =/


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

shifted drift wood, removed a few plants, and added some chili rasbora.
ADA soil is still holding up for 3 years old. It may be time for replacement. 

I added ADA multi bottom. we'll see how that works out.


Plants:
Fissiden fontanus
Glossostigma
Crypt wendtii "brown"
Anubias nana petite
Mini pellia
Ammania bonsai – (true rotala indica)
Limnophila aromatica ‘broad’
Bolbitis heudelotii

Fish:
10 Boraras brigittae
40 CRS SS
2 Otocinclus Vittatus
1 Assassin snails


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

This has been a great journal to read with lots of information and updates, great to see a new update.


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

Thanks. I'll try to update it more.


----------



## Bserve (Nov 4, 2012)

niptek said:


> Thanks. I'll try to update it more.


Yeah. An update once a year is fine, as long as it's a good one. :hihi:


----------



## niptek (Nov 9, 2008)

*update 2/05/15*





































added fire red shrimps and galaxy tigers


----------

